# Large gap beween stove and wall



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

try pushing the stove back against the wall..is there anything blocking you from doing this?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kleen-Seam-Silicone-Multi-Color/37115713


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

In my house the hard gas line comes through the cabinet and prevents the oven from being pushed back. Is there something behind your unit that prevents pushing it?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ChuckF. said:


> Maybe this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kleen-Seam-Silicone-Multi-Color/37115713


That looks like it's for the side of the stove. Between the appliance and the counter.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

NMB said:


> Just moved into a condo. It has a slide-in electric range. There is a 2-3" gap between the wall and range. I realize I should redo the counter-top so it wraps around the range, but that's not in the budget just yet. Is there a temporary solution? It's going to drive me crazy if anything spills back there while cooking. Plus it just looks funny.


Is the gap on the _back _or on the _side_ of the range ?

:vs_worry:


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm, now that I reread it, maybe the range is against a wall on one side and there's a gap. I thought he meant behind. If that's the case, get a small piece of counter top and build something skinny that it can sit on. Finish the front with something that looks like your cabinets.


----------

